# Jag gets 2Q



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Jag got his first 2Q this weekend! Only 19 more to go.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Fantastic! Nice photos


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Congratulations! Great pics; he looks great clearing those jumps.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats !! nice pictures .. good luck with 19 more. My boy Enzo has 10.. 10 more to go.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a big congrats!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Looking at his jumping form, looks like you are both well on your way!


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Congratulations! We're questing for QQs ourselves, seems like it will take forever!


----------

